# leica 1200 or swarovski 1500 range finder. which is the best



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

looking to buy a good range finder. leica 1200 or swarovski 1500 ? will use it on coyotes and praier dogs. swarovski takes a few seconds longer to give you a reading but goes out to 1500 yards. thanks. marty


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As good as the Leica is, (I love mine) the Swarovski is better, by quite a bit. It also costs quite a bit more. If you can afford the Swaro, get it, you won't be sorry.

huntin1


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have Swarovski's from 1999 and love them.

But I think the Leica's had better glass.

Comparing todays glasses? I haven't done. So maybe the Swarovski's are better.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Swaro's are the best. hands down. leica's glass isn't as nice as swaro's glass. i sell optics at the local scheel's and i've learned a lot lately. swaro's you're going to have a lot more range. you're going to be able to spot targets (deer) at a lot greater distance. swaro's make the best optics on the market.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Nick,
Last time I checked, Scheels in Fargo didn't even carry the Swaro's. I got mine at Sportsmans Warehouse. Does Scheels carry them now?
Jim


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i've been working there since september and we've had them the whole time. and i know they've had them for a lot longer. i don't know when did you get your's


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Jim, Scheels has had Swaros for many years.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Well, I guess that shows that you should ask. I looked for one and never did see it! As an aside, I bought my wife a Bennelli 20 ga. semi-auto at Scheels. When I bought my Swaro at Sportsmans Warehouse, they sent me a $20.00 gift certificate thanking me for my purchase. Never did hear anything from Scheels. I wonder which store I will spend my money at?
Jim


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Jim, 
I think that was a very dumb thing to say. If we sent a $20 gift certificate to everyone who bought a high ticket item (guns, safes, swaro's, treadmeals, etc.) we'd go out of business. That's very nice that Sportsmans did that, but that shouldn't stop you from buying at scheel's. Scheel's is a great store that does everything they can to please the customer, and gives a lot back to the communities they are part of. I'm sorry that you feel you were so wrongly treated by us. If you expect us to send you a gift certificate for buying a gun form us you're crazy. If you don't think we give deals, try this on for size. I sold a $150 muzzle loader to a gentleman yesterday for a $100. Now you may not think that's a big deal, but what would you rather have. A $20 gift card or $50 off. Me i'd rather save $50 then spend more an get less back. I'm sorry you feel the way you do.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Nick,
How can you afford to give $50.00 off on a $150.00 item and not afford to give a $20.00 coupon on a high dollar item?
Jim


----------



## sdcoyotehunter (Dec 15, 2007)

I would have to bet there is some fine print on your Sportsmans Warehouse coupon...... Like $20 off your next purchase greater then $XXX

I would also say that Scheels discount items or clearance items are priced to move! Where Sportmans warehouse isnt so aggressive on the clearance items. Anyway they are both great places to shop and you need both! Because if there were only 1 you wouldnt have gotten your $20 coupon and that muzzle loader would have been $150 for that other guy. Competition is good for the consumer!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sportsmans gives great deals. Some times I have gone to Scheels to have them price match the deal from Sportsmans and they woulden't because it was below Scheels' cost. Full body Mallards for $100 a doz.

I have also gotten some great deals at Scheels.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Scheels has better workers, hands down.

When I purchased my kimber 1911, I simply asked the guy at sportsman to take it apart for me, just to get an idea of how it takes down. He refused, even though he had been "shooting these in competition" for years. No one at the store would do it either. I went to scheels, and he didn't even bat an eye, and they were swamped too.

Scheels still has some of the best prices in town too.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I've never been to a Sportsman's and only to a Scheels once, when I was in Minot this summer. I was absolutely impressed with the staff at Scheels. They were helpful, courteous and knowledgeable.

As for the prices, I came across a Beretta 391 12-gauge that was an unbelievable good deal ($699). I would have bought it in a flash but they couldn't sell it to me because I'm from Canada. The items I did pick up were very fairly priced.

If the Minot store is any indication of the company as a whole, I would recommend Scheels to anyone.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree, but since Scheels moved from the old store, it has become alot different. I worked for 2 years at the old store. Now there is more products, but it seems like there is less high end stuff in some areas. Others there is more. The smaller stores give deals. You ask them and they will work with you. In the big box store this doesn't happen. It kinda makes me sad, because I like to support the Scheel family they are great people, but in some cases price matters.

As for the Rangefinder I would go to Scheels or Sportsmans and tell them you want to go outside with them. See how they both work OUTSIDE> Inside everything will look good.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Any one of you come into scheels and talk to me tomorrow. i work form 12:00 to close. i will sell you a leica or a swaro and we will take them outside and test them both. i will also price match either of them if you can show me the same model is cheaper some where else. we will price match anything no matter what if it's cheaper somewhere else and in stock.


----------

